# 74ls190 reemplazarlo por 74ls191 o 192?



## Anders (Abr 3, 2012)

Buenas, el tema es que ya tenia un circuito hecho y funcionando, se trataba de un contador up/down con el 74ls190, pero resulta que no puedo encontrar dicho integrado en el país :/ , quería saber si podían ayudarme a reemplazarlo por otro integrado, y quede funcionando igual, 0-99 up/down. Gracias


----------



## miguelus (Abr 3, 2012)

Anders dijo:


> Buenas, el tema es que ya tenia un circuito hecho y funcionando, se trataba de un contador up/down con el 74ls190, pero resulta que no puedo encontrar dicho integrado en el país :/ , quería saber si podían ayudarme a reemplazarlo por otro integrado, y quede funcionando igual, 0-99 up/down. Gracias




El 74LS190 Y el 74LS191 son compatibles Pin a Pin pero.... 
El 74LS190 un contador BCD y el 74LS191 es un contador de Binario, para utilizar el 74LS191 en lugar del 74LS190 tendrías que utilizar lógica adicional para evitar que cuente más allá de 9.
Eso se puede hacer, por medio de puertas detectando el 10 "1010" y reseteando el contador.
Utilizar el 74LS192 sería más complicado ya que la filosofia de este contador es distinta y tendrías que realizar muchos cambios.

Sal U2


----------

